# Do you wish your wife was hot



## iloveme (Aug 11, 2016)

Do you men wish your wife would get hit on? As we get older we (as don't seem to get hit on as much as when we were say in our 20's. Dies this bother men? Make them feel like their wife isn't as attractive as the woman next to them getting hit on? Always wondered this. It seems I used to get hit on alot. I am still attractive. But never get hit on like I used to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife is 52, hot as a firecracker, and probably doesn't get hit on as much as she used to (though it still happens from time to time).

It makes no difference to me at all. The degree to which I find my wife attractive isn't dependent at all on the extent to which other men find her attractive, and the though that it should or might be seems pretty darn odd.

All it means to me is that it's fewer men I momentarily want to punch in the throat, so it's probably good for my blood pressure.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

iloveme said:


> Do you men wish your wife would get hit on? As we get older we (as don't seem to get hit on as much as when we were say in our 20's. Dies this bother men? Make them feel like their wife isn't as attractive as the woman next to them getting hit on? Always wondered this. It seems I used to get hit on alot. I am still attractive. But never get hit on like I used to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If a man's ego is affected by how other men treat his wife, then he's not much of a man. Just my opinion.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

In the beginning when our marriage actually resembled a marriage she was reasonably attractive, not sure if she got hit on though. Now since she let herself go I would laugh at a guy if he hit on her. It's not a thing I would ever have to worry about.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

When I was married, my ex wife let herself go after having kids. It definitely bothered me when I'd drop my kids off at school and see a lot of moms who obviously worked out and kept their bodies in good shape. Obviously my marriage had way bigger issues, but it weighed heavily on me that my wife was unattractive to me. 

My current g/f is hot and I love the feeling of her by my side when we go out in public. I definitely see other guys taking double looks. And amazing now that I have sex almost every night, attraction/lust is a great thing. I feel bad for guys with ugly wives and girls with ugly husbands  The guys who work out and their wife is pushing 200#s, you know he's checking out other girls and hating life.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I can honestly say my wife looks the same to me as the day I married her 12 years ago (she does keep herself in shape). It must be love, or she is a vampire. I try not to think about other men and my wife, she is mine.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Any guy whose self-esteem comes from how often other guys hit on his wife is a douche-bag, don't you think? 

Or am I not understanding the essence of your question?

Twenty years ago she looked younger. Twenty years ago *I * looked younger too. Time changed both of us. I don't get the same number of looks either. What's the problem, other than an ability to accept the fact that we all age?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, I wish your wife was hot.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

GuyInColorado said:


> When I was married, my ex wife let herself go after having kids. It definitely bothered me when I'd drop my kids off at school and see a lot of moms who obviously worked out and kept their bodies in good shape. Obviously my marriage had way bigger issues, but it weighed heavily on me that my wife was unattractive to me.
> 
> My current g/f is hot and I love the feeling of her by my side when we go out in public. I definitely see other guys taking double looks. And amazing now that I have sex almost every night, attraction/lust is a great thing. I feel bad for guys with ugly wives and girls with ugly husbands  The guys who work out and their wife is pushing 200#s, you know he's checking out other girls and hating life.


Yes, but the OP is just asking about aging which is something beyond anyone's control. You are talking about 'letting things go' which is something within your control. That's a different situation.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

Hell yeah i wish my wife was hot, Hot for me though as i couldn't care less what others think of her.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

My wife IS hot..., to me, and that's all that really matters. I suspect others think she is hot, too, but they won't "hit" on her when I'm around for obvious reasons. I live in a small town (my hometown), and everybody knows (or knows of) us (and/or me). I've seen a few flirt with her a little, and she knows how to handle it, so I don't worry about it. I guess it comes down to a definition of being "hit on", and being flirted with. I don't tolerate others hitting on my wife. A little harmless flirting doesn't bother me very much. It lets me know she is still a desirable woman. By the way, she is 50 now, and most are a little shocked when they find that out.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

iloveme said:


> Do you men wish your wife would get hit on? As we get older we (as don't seem to get hit on as much as when we were say in our 20's. Dies this bother men? Make them feel like their wife isn't as attractive as the woman next to them getting hit on? Always wondered this. It seems I used to get hit on alot. I am still attractive. But never get hit on like I used to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do I wish my W would get hit on? Well no. I find hitting on married women disrespectful. However, I understand it makes some women feel good about themselves. Hell, I get hit on(usually granny) and it makes me feel good. :surprise: My W getting hit on does not help my self-esteem. She does get hit on at the grocery store. But only when I'm not there. :surprise:


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Yes, I wish your wife was hot.




Well my wife is a hottie. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> Well my wife is a hottie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ericthesane (May 10, 2013)

While it can be said that some guys gets bothered by other men checking out their wifes/gf when out and about, think about the day if and when no man checks her out; you may be even more bothered, albeit for different reasons.

and.... it is about context and style as well, be it from a woman's perspective, or the man that she is with. A quick smile and nod and it is passed vs. a blatant and overt oogeling type of approach.

I still consider my wife to be hot in terms of appearance after all these years (married for + 20 years). We are however getting divorced, so the only time we spend together out nowadays is a trip to the supermarket or similar, but back in the day, I was never personally bothered by other men checking her out... within reason.

Many years ago, I, for reasons I am still amazed about, had a 6 month relationship during grad school with an absolutely stunning woman, and by that I mean both in terms of her personality, but also her appearance. The sometimes blatant oogeling and direct come-ons, in my presence when we was very bothersome. (on the other hand, it taught me a lot about polite, and sometimes not so polite assertiveness)


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.




I posted them years ago, but my wife asked me to take them down. Just think of 



Only add a couple of decades. My wife is 53, but still hot. She looked like this Chinese actress when we met, I still see her that way


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My W is a hottie. Doesn't bother me in the least if she gets hit on by other men in the sense that I have no concerns that somehow she is going to choose them over me. Let's be honest as well, getting hit on (within reason) can be a nice little ego boost, nothing wrong with that. Of course, on the other hand, this does raise some safety issues/concerns on my side.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife is hot. She's had unwelcome advances, but is good at deflecting them. I'm not bothered by it - usually, it's just amusing. She even had a stalker, but he had a visit from the police - they really didn't like him stalking a bank employee, even if his goal had nothing to do with the bank. I agree with @EllisReading about safety concerns, though. Fortunately, she is an advanced black belt and can handle most situations - so far, she hasn't needed to use those skills.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

ericthesane said:


> While it can be said that some guys gets bothered by other men checking out their wifes/gf when out and about, think about the day if and when no man checks her out; you may be even more bothered, albeit for different reasons.
> 
> and.... it is about context and style as well, be it from a woman's perspective, or the man that she is with. A quick smile and nod and it is passed vs. a blatant and overt oogeling type of approach.
> 
> ...




I want to hear more about the stunner. What happened next?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GTdad said:


> My wife is 52, hot as a firecracker, and probably doesn't get hit on as much as she used to (though it still happens from time to time).
> 
> It makes no difference to me at all. The degree to which I find my wife attractive isn't dependent at all on the extent to which other men find her attractive, and the though that it should or might be seems pretty darn odd.
> 
> All it means to me is that it's fewer men I momentarily want to punch in the throat, so it's probably good for my blood pressure.


:iagree:


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> When I was married, my ex wife let herself go after having kids. It definitely bothered me when I'd drop my kids off at school and see a lot of moms who obviously worked out and kept their bodies in good shape. Obviously my marriage had way bigger issues, but it weighed heavily on me that my wife was unattractive to me.
> 
> My current g/f is hot and I love the feeling of her by my side when we go out in public. I definitely see other guys taking double looks. And amazing now that I have sex almost every night, attraction/lust is a great thing. I feel bad for guys with ugly wives and girls with ugly husbands  The guys who work out and their wife is pushing 200#s, you know he's checking out other girls and hating life.


My wife also let herself go - before kids she was working out and watching what she ate. Now she just sits on her duff and stuffs crap in her mouth and wonders why she's overweight. I'm also the same as GIC - I see these women at the park or at school and they find time to work out around kids and a job. My wife can go work out whenever she wants but chooses not to. 

I don't need my wife to be hot - just want her to make an effort to take care of herself and also get enough maturity to mentally grow up past a middle school girl.

_Many years ago, I, for reasons I am still amazed about, had a 6 month relationship during grad school with an absolutely stunning woman, and by that I mean both in terms of her personality, but also her appearance. The sometimes blatant oogeling and direct come-ons, in my presence when we was very bothersome. (on the other hand, it taught me a lot about polite, and sometimes not so polite assertiveness)_

Had this happen years ago with my first GF when I was in my late 20's - she was a petite blond cutie and we were out at a waterpark. She was wearing a two piece bathing suit, and as we were walking in the park, I heard some guys walking the other way say something, but didn't hear exactly what they said. I asked the GF what they said, and she said "Let's just say they paid you a compliment".


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Men and women are different when it comes to how others being attracted to our mate influences how we feel about them. 

I've found that many women are influenced by what other women think of a man. If other woman think the guy is attractive, especially if these other women are attractive, will cause many women to find him attractive too. Hence why many men in a relationship all of a sudden find women are showing interest in them but when they were single, it was a dry desert for them. 

Most men are not influenced by what other men think of their woman. If a guy is into you, it will not increase his attraction to you, if other men are attracted to you too. I find that men who are more attracted to their woman because other guys are leering at their girl are not really into her but are just status whoring.

So don't fret that men are not noticing you like they did when you were in your 20s. The majority of men have wife goggles. To them, their wife is beautiful. I've talked to so many men that are so enamored of their wives. I'd be looking at her thinking, she's not all that but to him, she's smoking hot.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I thought my wife was hot when we met. I think she is hot now, over 3 decades later. I don't care what anyone else thinks about her. She is not a trophy that shows off how successful I am, she is the person whom I want to demonstrate my worth.


----------



## btterflykisses (Apr 29, 2016)

Just a girl adding her two cents here. My girls say my husband / their dad reminds then of a certain actor who still looks hot. He came home and said He was told he looked late 40's last week and I laughed and told him to stop acting like the cranky late 50s he is. I am glad he looks good and he is glad I look good for him too.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

cletus said:


> yes, i wish your wife was hot.


lmao!!


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm not married yet, dating someone for a few months now, and he told me he has a love/hate relationship with men looking a me, trying to flirt, etc. He always tells me that he thinks I'm beautiful, and he likes that other guys may think so, but sometimes, he can be slightly jealous over it. He's good looking and women look at him, but I like it lol


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I still think my wife is hot, but I don't really care what other guys think. That's their problem, not mine.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I sincerely hope that my RSXW is hot! 

Here's to her AC irreparably going out in both her vehicles and her big a$$ed mansion in this triple-digit Central Texas heat!

She can go contaminate the grass by sitting under a running water hose for all I care!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Ikaika said:


> I posted them years ago, but my wife asked me to take them down. Just think of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the pics.

Yep, pretty much.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

So how about we change this around and ask the real question that is on the OPs mind ...

*Does your Wife wish YOU were hot????*
@arbitrator Don't even try to tell us you are as hot as a firecracker!!!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> So how about we change this around and ask the real question that is on the OPs mind ...
> 
> *Does your Wife wish YOU were hot????*
> 
> @arbitrator Don't even try to tell us you are as hot as a firecracker!!!


*Hells bells, Ellis! I have never ever accused of having been considered physically "hot!"

My whole sordid point was to simply wish my rich, arrogant, skanky XW a hot, humid unbearable midsummer day! Which should undoubtedly add to her self-perceived "hotness!" *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Sometimes I do. 

Then I realize I am really just fairly average looking, and that she has some pretty fantastic qualities. 

It is a good exercise to remind me that I should be thankful for what I actually have.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I wish she wasn't hot, it would make divorcing her so much easier...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Herschel said:


> I wish she wasn't hot, it would make divorcing her so much easier...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What will last longer through the coming years? Her outward beauty or her abusive personality?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

when i was a kid there was a great song by Jimmy Soul on the radio: "if you want to be happy for the rest of your life, Never make a pretty woman your wife, So for my personal point of view, Get an ugly girl to marry you"


He KNEW what he was singing about! :smile2:


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

My partner has a client who is a very attractive blond woman in her early 40's - beautiful and not in a skanky way. However, I could never be with her - still thinks she's a party girl in her 20's and has the maturity to match (my wife is immature, so I know immature). Saw her for the first time and thought "Damn, she's beautiful", but after knowing her (and she's not a bad person, just very immature), there's no way that I could stand to be with her. 

Also, back about 20 years ago, I was dating a petite blond woman who was probably more cute than hot. She had a friend about our age who was very attractive and had guys hitting on her all the time, but she was one of the most annoying people that I've ever met (probably second to my SIL). Drama queen who was used to getting her way all the time, usually because of her looks.


----------



## Natthewife (Jun 16, 2014)

Think we all are curious to see pics now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

No need to wish, she is. Brilliant and hot.


Too bad, because I'm really starting to think about getting out.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

@iloveme, come back and tell us what's going on.


----------

